
San Francisco Delays Mission Housing Over Potentially Historic Laundromat - MagicPropmaker
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/2/14/17012606/laundromat-2918-mission-delay-historic-ronen
======
idDriven
This is the California housing crisis in a microcosm. Anything, any reason to
delay building anything that would promote enough apartments for people.
Driving around some of the most expensive zip codes are there are a plethora
of forty to fifty year old store-front strip malls that could easily be
developed to mixed use. From what I have read it's both frustrating to those
who would want to buy and even more so for those who attempt to build. Of
course the extra irony here is someone confusing a laundromat with an actual
historical site with some degree of gravity.

